# Is anyone else gettin Mac/Makeup for Xmas?!



## abbey_08 (Dec 14, 2008)

iv got a few bits from mac for xmas from my mum n bf, pigments, eyeshadows and my 1st mac eyelashes (woo) but neither seemed THAT impressed to be getting me mac. my bf doesnt think its a good xmas pressie but i said he should be happy that he already knows im gonna love my pressie! we normally have suprise presents but cos i lost my job i said itd be better to say what we each wanted! 

is anyone else getting mac for xmas or what would you LOVE to get from mac this xmas?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 14, 2008)

I really, really put it out there that I wanted makeup but we just decided to take a trip and spend christmas in Las Vegas instead which either way, I'm still loving. Plus, I'm trying to make sure that I'll have some spending money so that I can finally go to the Mac Pro store and spend!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd love to get some MAC for Christmas, but my father just bought me pounds of (not MAC) make-up. I'm mostly getting money, so maybe with that I'll be myself something special from MAC, maybe that Prrr lipglass I've been eyeing.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 14, 2008)

My list this year is pretty much all makeup and/or gift cards.  From my parents I asked for the MAC 217 & 182 brush, petticoat MSF, rave/wolf/black russian pearlglide, stark naked blush, and cool/warm pigment sets.  I already know that my mom got them because I was with her when she bought them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

I always get mall gift cards from my mom or sister...so maybe??


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2008)

I asked for a MAC gift card but, who knows! I hope I get one though that would be very nice.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 14, 2008)

Does a present to myself count? 

 I got a $300 AX bonus card and almost another 200 saved for the BBR collections so far and almost a month more to save!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 14, 2008)

I got my mom Melba blush from MAC and Viva Glam V lipstick for Christmas. I got a friend (who I'm trying to get addicted) the tempting quad (she loves it!). I asked for my first "official" MAC palette with 15 pro eyeshadows. We'll see if I get them


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 14, 2008)

Nick let me order some MAC stuff I had been wanting for Christmas so I'm just waiting until I can get my hands on it!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Nick let me order some MAC stuff I had been wanting for Christmas so I'm just waiting until I can get my hands on it!_

 

Does he have good enough taste to pick it out for ya or do ya have to give him some hints


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 14, 2008)

I've already been told that I will be getting money, because he's run out of gift ideas....and he says I already have everything although my MAC collection is very small but growing....


----------



## Just_me (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone who has asked me what I want...I said "MAC,MAC,MAC


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Just_me* 

 
_Anyone who has asked me what I want...I said "MAC,MAC,MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Hehehe, me too. And they all roll their eyes and sigh because they are thinking "honey you don't need anymore!"


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 14, 2008)

My list is almost entirely mac. I honestly dont think im going to get much. If anything ill get GC's which is fine (im waiting for BBR). 
I don;t understand why my family seems to be so anti buying makeup (excluding my mum). It;s kind of a bummer. They ask for a list and i go through the trouble of making a very detailed list (complete with price details and pan vs pot prices) and it's like they see MAC and roll there eyes, ya know? It's kind of annoying... but hey, life could be worse!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 14, 2008)

Mabelle, I feel your pain. Let's hope we get some goodies though 

PS, love your avatar. I am not only a Make up addict, but an Office addict


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

I will be receiving some gift vouchers for xmas - one is for an online outlet store in Australia which stocks some of the mac collections, and hopefully a voucher for the store which stocks MUFE in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mum has also said that she will just give me cash so I can buy what I want from MUFE or MAC


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

I never tell people what I want for Christmas because I like to be surprised.
I'd like to think that I'll be getting a little MAC something-something because everyone knows how much I like it, but year after year at least one person gets me one of those crappy $9.99 makeup kits from Walgreens and says, "umm...cuz you like makeup, right?"  D'oh!


----------



## Willa (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I never tell people what I want for Christmas because I like to be surprised._

 
Yeah I used to do that, but got tired that people don't know me as much as I think they would... and giving me crappy things they shouldn't have spent money on. 

I hate when people buy gifts just because they think they HAVE to give me something. I'm really gratefull for the idea as itself, but I hate to think that it's going to end in a box, unused.

So, now I make lists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I asked for a gift card so I can buy myself the things I want : read here : Makeup


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Added...I am getting MAC from my sister, My mom can't hold water for real...No surprises with her!!...and I got MAC from My Secret Santa on here


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmm... it doesnt seem like ppl are buying MAC as presents - our counter is unusually quiet-ish on Saturdays.  Or maybe this Saturday will be *the mad one*.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Does he have good enough taste to pick it out for ya or do ya have to give him some hints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL heavens no! He was just like "Here's my credit card, pick out some stuff you have been wanting!" Not really a surprise, but at least I'll know what's in the MAC black box under tree!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 15, 2008)

i'm definitely getting some MAC from my sister cause she asked me what I wanted..i don't know what eyeshadows she picked out (gave her a list) but I do know that I will finally get my hands on a 222 brush! Yay!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope I'm getting MAC for Christmas. The BF said he doesn't know what he should get me this year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm giving hints I want MAC - #239, e/s refills.... the list goes on.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I never tell people what I want for Christmas because I like to be surprised.
I'd like to think that I'll be getting a little MAC something-something because everyone knows how much I like it, but year after year at least one person gets me one of those crappy $9.99 makeup kits from Walgreens and says, "umm...cuz you like makeup, right?" D'oh!_

 

yeh a family friend got me a cheap lipgloss set, the glosses smell kinda plasticcy but il prob still wear then during the day cos they are quite nice colours!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

I ask everyone for MAC or Sephora. Its what i like the most, and itd save me from having to spend so much on it. but everyone says its not a good gift, or they want to choose what to buy for me. Im hoping my baby will get me a gift card or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My family (especially mom) KNOWS how much I love makeup. Sooo we'll see.

I was gonna get my mom some MAC but decided against it and got her a whole bunch of other stuff instead. I wanted to throw in a lipstick or something, but Im really not sure if Ill do that. I got my sister the warm pigment set and I might get a friend a RSS eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 15, 2008)

I got $150 in MAC gift cards from my boyfriend and his parents.  I got Suggarrimmed Dazzleglass, Syrup lipstick, Macroviolet fluidline, Gesso, Malt, All That Glitters and Trax, and a 4-pan palette.  I still have a few dollars to play with.  =)


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 15, 2008)

I went shopping with my mother this weekend and we picked up some presents for me, I have to wait until Christmas to get them though haha.
I got Post Haste and Fertile e/s, Siss l/s, Melba Blush, and a MSF. I know I got some other stuff from the CCO but I don't remember it, which is good, because I want to be suprised haha. I also got Yeyo e/s from UD and I accidentally saw my mom pick up the 24KT gold plated Shu Umera lash curler :[ oops!
I'm sure I'll be getting more makeup than that also, because my whole family knows I'm obsessed haha.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_I got $150 in MAC gift cards from my boyfriend and his parents. I got Suggarrimmed Dazzleglass, Syrup lipstick, Macroviolet fluidline, Gesso, Malt, All That Glitters and Trax, and a 4-pan palette. I still have a few dollars to play with. =)_

 

Wow thats a v generous amount!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 15, 2008)

My mom's pretty awesome with the MAC gifts....I always get a couple of things under the tree.  She's makeup savvy enough to know what I like.  I know for a fact I'll be getting a couple of pigments this year, as well as a Ben Nye pallette.  Also, my cousin and his wife always get me Sephora gift cards, which is totally cool because that's how I add to my NARS and MUFE stashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    My fam is almost all adults now, and we still make christmas lists, lol.  Makes it easier for everyone involved, and there's always some surprises too.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 15, 2008)

My husband did buy me the makeup brushes (Sonia K) that I wanted. I *think* my sister is planning on a couple of MAC goodies, because she asked to see my stash


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 15, 2008)

More than likely, I will be buying myself the goodies.

But I will ask my hubby to take me to the PRO store in San Francisco for a re-vamping of my foundation & powder (face) regemin. And to bulk up on pro items.

But otherwise, I will be giving a lot of makeup out for xmas. Mainly Hard Candy kits b/c everything was/is 75% off and they are very cute.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah my Mum has got me both Little Darlings pigment sets, like others have said they've done she just asked me to order a couple of things I liked, so she knew it would all be right. My sister I know has got me Electric Coral, Emerald Green and Grape pigments - because I was with her when I picked them out at the CCO. Yay sister!

I think I may also have a couple of Guerlain goodies stashed somewhere, but will have to wait and see. I'm not a surprise person really but it's nice to get something unexpected once in a while.

Other than that I'll just be getting money, perfume and pjs. That sort of pratical stuff but I like it.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 15, 2008)

I hinted to my mum and she got me to order the things I wanted. My grandmother also bought me some MAC for Christmas. I can't wait to get my hands on it. I got some of the eyeshadows that have been on my to get list for months.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 15, 2008)

My hubby took me to MAC Thursday night and bought me foundation (and the pump), 2 of the little darlings (pink lips and warm pigments), 8 e/s, 2 e/l, a Strobe Beam TLC, Blitz and Glitz f/l, a backup Bare Study p/p, a Sunbasque blush, and we got a gift card for my cousin. Then he let me buy two of the Antiquitease palettes, a Fafi palette, 2 e/s, and pigment samples from the sale forum. He spoiled me this year.


----------



## autumnschild (Dec 15, 2008)

i bet everyone on this forum asked for mac/makeup lol 
i asked for sephora and mac cards from everyone, for sheezy.


----------



## belle.azure (Dec 15, 2008)

My bf reacts the same way every year when I ask for MAC for Christmas.  He says he'd rather buy me a _real_ present.  MAC is a real present, dammit!

My sister and I both bought each other MAC though.  I'm giving her the holiday face brush set and I think she bought me some stuff from Metal Urge.  So at least I'll have a little bit of MAC under the tree.


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 16, 2008)

I´m getting some gift cards


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 16, 2008)

well stephyy has no bf lol lol.... but my family always gives me money ever since i turned 15 they though it was pointless of actually getting me something...you know when your a teenager no one understands you so they just give me money to get what i want.... babby babbyy my first stop is MACC.... i have so many eyeshadows on my wish listt as well as more goodiess


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been telling myself I don't need no more makeup (I got plenty to last me a lifetime... watch me at 80 with Chrome Yellow eyeshadow on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
BUT what I do lack is lip products and my friend kept saying she's going to get me a MAC gift card for Christmas. I hope so because any other money I get will be spent in Las Vegas this year (going the day after Christmas) for her birthday.

I hope my uncles are generous this year!
Times like these (aka when you're broke) do you wish for a huge family. Haha, so greedy


----------



## xxAngelxx (Dec 16, 2008)

I am! My BF asked me to make him a wishlist specifically from MAC. I know he won't buy everything on it, but I know he'll buy some, and I can't wait! More MAC goodies!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 16, 2008)

belle.azure said:


> My bf reacts the same way every year when I ask for MAC for Christmas. He says he'd rather buy me a _real_ present. MAC is a real present, dammit! quote]
> 
> 
> yeh i keep saying that he was like 'im dreading people asking what i got you because makeup isnt a real present' i was like 'umm yeh cos the trainers u asked for are SO much more REAL than makeup!!" lol


----------



## anita22 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm very slowly turning my family around to the idea of buying me MAC for Xmas. My mum and sister are onto it now after 5 years. Hubby has been a bit tougher to crack on the MAC front, but I know he got me a set of Lancome Juicy Tubes this year, with the help of one of the counter girls. Maybe next year he'll be brave enough to visit the MAC counter!


----------



## amberw (Dec 17, 2008)

I know im getting the CS 88 palette and i asked for a MAC gift card


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 17, 2008)

My Christmas is so anti-climatic! My husband and I basically specified an amount of $$ to spend on Christmas, and we're going to spend it where we want- since I am going to NY/DC for holiday, I have already budgeted a certain amount for the Pro store, the CCO, Dame Edna, BBR, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a "surprise" by any means, but still exciting I guess!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

No MAC unless it's CG's because I can use my pro card when I buy it myself.  But I did ask for a Clarisonic cleansing brush and some BeneFit stuff.


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Added...I am getting MAC from my sister, My mom can't hold water for real...No surprises with her!!...and I got MAC from My Secret Santa on here_

 

What secret santa on spectra?????? Man missed that one.....


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought a ton of MAC and did a MAJOR Cherry Culture haul...wrapped it and put "From your husband"

Ohh how he can never go wrong lol


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 17, 2008)

i doubt it. i'm always the one buying MAC for everyone at christmas! trying to share the love.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am. I thank God that MAC is 25% off. I've ordered a pigment set and I'm going to order more once the rest of my Christmas money gets here(I don't care if it's in time for Christmas or not).

But I've also go some cheaper makeup too, I'm not picky. Well... lol.


----------



## dollypink (Dec 20, 2008)

yea my momma bought me the traincase ;-)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Just found out...cuz he can't keep a secret that my Brother bought me a MAC PRO gift card...Will be saving that for BBR


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've asked, but nope. Apparently I'm childish to wish for that. Bloody men.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes!! My stocking will be stuffed with a few brushes and dollymix blush LOL. I know because I was at the counter with my mom when we got it.


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been hinting (actually saying) that I want a gift card so lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 21, 2008)

i THINK im getting a mac gift card...except i think my mom may have messed up and got me a macy's one to use at the mac counter...not really what i wanted, but i'll make it work  *if thats the case in the end*


----------



## sleepingapple (Dec 22, 2008)

My Mum and I are Pagan, so we celebrated our holiday (Yule) today, and gave each other gifts.  My Mum is starting to become interested in makeup, so I filled a bag with ELF goodies (mostly brushes, with a couple of the mineral blushes), and the cool Little Darlings pigment set (even though she's not really sure how to use them *yet* she's sitting here correcting me as I type...but I wanted to make sure she got off on the right foot, and pigment is my favourite MAC product...)
My Mum and Dad bought me the Stila Eyes and Shine smudge pot trio (stila cosmetics - what's new - eyes and shine - smudge pot trio), and I was soooo happy, and my fiance bought me the Stila bronze eye shadow trio (stila cosmetics - eyes - eye shadow trio: bronze glow).  
That's probably going to be it for makeup, unless I get money from some people, and my Mum and I are going to Sephora next week.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL...anyone that knows me knows that I would absolutely love anything from MAC!  I know my hubby got something from there because I spotted the MAC bag and my sister has specific instructions on what I want from MAC! LOL...I also already got a giftcard from my father in law so Whoo-hoo!!  More MAC!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 22, 2008)

I celebrated Christmas early with my dad in San Jose & he got me a $300 Mac card!!!!! I nearly peed my pants!

My better half didn't want to get me makeup this Christmas though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So awful, lol!! But he did get me a Sedu Revolution 7 piece flat iron set! 
I still got mom & nana to hope for!!! lol.

AND, I just had to get some for myself!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I celebrated Christmas early with my dad in San Jose & he got me a $300 Mac card!!!!! I nearly peed my pants!

My better half didn't want to get me makeup this Christmas though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So awful, lol!! But he did get me a Sedu Revolution 7 piece flat iron set! 
I still got mom & nana to hope for!!! lol.

AND, I just had to get some for myself!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

-taps back-
"look! A bear over in the woods wearing make up!"
-steals MAC card-
-runs-


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure my mom got me the NARS Dolce Vita gloss & blush and she will prob get me something MAC since she knows thats my fav. As for the husband--it's really sweet b/c he will always get me something makeup related-I'm always excited to see what he'll get since it's something that he actually goes and picks out without any pointers from me. I'm pretty positive he'll load up my stocking with a few more MAC brushes i've been wanting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I put out the hints for a couple MAC fragrances, I'm all about the stocking stuffers LOL


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 22, 2008)

My friend got me some MAC eyeshadows =)


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes. I ask a friend of mine to buy one of the Kat Von D palettes. I cannot wait to use it.


----------



## chdom (Dec 22, 2008)

I took my mom to the Mac store & she bought me and my sister some stuff.  Yea!  My husband is promising me a haul for the Hello Kitty Collection too.


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 22, 2008)

Luckily i dont have a problem convincing my boyfriend, family + friends to get me mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my boyfriends likes to take the easiest option and even got my mum to go the mac counter for him this year!

My mum always gets me to make a list so she knows what to get and usually buys most of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes il even go to buy something myself and she says no no no let me buy that for xmas!

I have 3 of the holiday mac palette and one of the pigment sets, a few other bits and vouchers to save for hello kitty


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I'm getting Creme d'Nude cremesheen and a cremestick liner to go with it (I think Sandy B).

My sister will probably get me makeup, and I think I'm getting a $30 gift cert for MAC


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

Hubby is getting me Dame Edna collection (everything except the nail lacquers).  Thank goodness that my birthday is in March too, just in time for HK


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend got me the warm holiday pigment set and the Black Russian and Molasses pearlglides, but I think that's going to be all the MAC I'm getting. There's nothing out there at the moment that I really want, so I haven't asked for anything.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a couple of Macy's gift cards from work, so I am splitting them with my best friend. We're going to hit up a counter tomorrow and then brave the CCO Friday.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 23, 2008)

Every year my gma says shes going to give everyone money because she's sick of buying everyone presents- (which is what we really want anyways. The money. LOL) but every year I get 467261784 pairs of socks from khols and no money. This year I was ADAMENT about the fact that I wanted a Macy's gift card for christmas---- We dont have a MAC around here but at least if I got a macy's gift card I could order MAC off macys.com (considering we dont have a mac counter in our macys)

...I do know though, that my mom got me:

-Plink! l/s
-Honeylove l/s
-Amber Lights e/s
-Bronze e/s
-Peaches Blush
-Melon Pigment

So im excited for that!

I really wanted a 15 pan pro pallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im never gonna get it.. ugh.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, Boo (Tish,LOL) gifted me a hefty MAC GC and a semi Hefty Sephora GC and so did my auntie, sister and cousin! Gotta love family that follow directions. Hopefully I get my new Marni bag too!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 23, 2008)

yes, i'm getting money from my parents tomorrow and i will be doing some make up shopping with it


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 23, 2008)

I actually didn't ask for anything makeup related this year
but using potential christmas money I'm gonna buy the Clarisonic skincare brush! 8D


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 24, 2008)

u guys are lucky ducks. I dont think im getting MAC this year, my bf got me a VS gift card instead.

but its cool...I like VS too. I really dont care what I get this year lol..just dont


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm treating myself to a few mac goodies. i feel like crap every winter and need to indulge in some new beauty items. 

BTW VS giftcards are really nice right now cuz they are having a crazy good sale!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 24, 2008)

*I'm buying myself LOADS of stuff from mac. However it will be after christmas... Still I can't wait!!!*


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I got the CS 88 palette from my ex (we broke up a few weeks ago, and he had let me play with it, and I hadn't given it back before we broke up, haha.)
I don't know if anyone else is getting me anything, but I'm hoping for at least some cash to go get some!


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, my boyfriend bought be a palette and some singles from Kryolan. But he gave me it early.

And he's gonna buy me 2/3 MSFs when BBR comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





He got frustrated with me not wanting him to spend more...but he just said he'd get those regardless of what I said.


Imaluckygirl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And all he wanted was a homemade pillow and blanket. 
I feel bad , but he seems happy.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 24, 2008)

I would love some MAC for Christmas but my mother is very sick, leaving my father to do all of the Christmas shopping and I don't think he would know where to start at a makeup counter... I like being surprised for Christmas anyway.


----------



## KAKATI (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will be receiving some gift vouchers for xmas - one is for an online outlet store in Australia which stocks some of the mac collections, and hopefully a voucher for the store which stocks MUFE in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mum has also said that she will just give me cash so I can buy what I want from MUFE or MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where can I find this store???

(sorry if already posted)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2008)

my hubby bought me the cool pigment set and the reflects purple duo glitter and that's all i know about so far! oh plus he bought em a really nice light up vanity mirror which is make up related so that counts!


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 25, 2008)

OOoHh! I was lucky, I got Coppper Sparkle p/m, Chartreuse p/m, True Chartreuse p/m, Kelly Green p/m, Chocolate Brown p/m, Electra e/s, Lime e/s, Sour Lemon e/s, Romp e/s, Groundwork p/p, Feline k/p, and a back up of creme d'nude!!! I love my fiance!!


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 25, 2008)

my bf forgot to buy me a mac giftcard so on friday he's going to take me shopping for makeup and he will do all the swipping =] ohh and he got me cs neutral pallet i love love love it


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 25, 2008)

im so pumpd... my final mac list (until i go to my gmas and hopefully buy me some dame edna!!!!!!!) is :

Plink! Lipstick
Honeylove lipstick
creme d nude lipstick
lovelorn lipstick
bronze e/s
Amber lights e/s
chrome yellow e/s
nylon e/s
Peaches blush
Gentle Mineralize Blush
Melon Pigment
#168
#217
Prep+Prime face
SFF in NC30

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Dec 26, 2008)

My aunt told me and my mom she was giving me a $75 MAC gift card, which would have been enough for me to get foundation, concealer, and MSFN. And before she brought it to me yesterday, she repeated that to my mom. But I had a nagging feeling that something was wrong...I called the number on the back of the card to see how much was on it, and its only $50.

As you can imagine, I'm only a tad miffed...don't say one thing and do another!


----------

